# Div container ausrichtung



## Mystic Tine (15. November 2004)

HuHu ihr lieben.
Ich bin die ganze zeit damit beschäftigt mehere DIV Tags in einen Div Container zu platzieren. Dieser Div container hat eine höhe von 385 Pixel und 100 % breite soll sich später mittig von dem broweser Fenster von oben und unten immer mit verschieben je nach fenstergröße.
Im html form war das damals einfach hatte immer dann die tabelle auf "mittig" platziert...
abba wie mache ich das in CSS?
wenn ich der Div box bei der "positionierung - platzierung" die werte oben und unten auf 100% setzte gehts nicht...
hat das was mit der "typ" bezeichnung zutun? wie absolut?
oh mann bin leider noch am anfang von css und keiner hilft mir...
bin noch nicht so weit wie andere webdesignerinen...
danke im vorraus...


----------



## hela (15. November 2004)

Hallo Mystic Tine, 
genau dieses Problem wurde vor einem Monat hier besprochen. Schau mal hier nach: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175354.
Vielleicht findest Du auch noch mehr über die Suchfunktion.


----------

